# 5d mark iii love affair



## bledererphoto (Oct 4, 2012)

Went to the football game at the school i work at and here is a guy with the 5d iii set on as many auto features as can be set with little knowledge of photography (was explaining shutter speed and aperture on the dial was Tv And av).  He s a good guy and i gave him some tips and showed him how to change the af, iso, etc and in return i got to use it for a quarter of the game and i have to say it is an amazing camera (i have a 60d).  Def worth the money in my opinion.  I set both cameras to iso 3200 and the difference magnified in lcd was ridiculous.  Plus the frame rate and servo was incredible .  If i had to money i would def pick one up for myself.  I am considering helping him out with the basics of photography and in return he could let me borrow it so i wouldnt need to rent one for events.  That paired with some nice glass and its quite the match.


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 5, 2012)

I've already budgetted next years tax refund to cover the lions share of upgrading my 60D to the 5D iii. Nothing "sells" a product better than very highly satisfied customers 'word of mouth'. And the 5D iiii has had countless a "rave review" responses on this forum and elsewhere from many, many satisfied users. 

Depending on my finances at the time, the 60D might be kept as a 2nd camera...


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 5, 2012)

I will confirm that the 5D3 is amazing.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 5, 2012)

Yep, love everything about the 5DIII except the price. And sports may be its 'weakest' area, if you can believe that.


----------



## JohnTrav (Oct 5, 2012)

Sounds like a nice trade off. Wish I could afford a 5Diii for myself. I am putting money away for one also. Everything I hear about the camera is great other than the price.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 6, 2012)

I just picked up a Mklll on thursday and have been playing around with it, very nice camera, well built.  I haven't had a chance to really use it yet.  I couldn't justify paying $7000 for the 1Dx.  For the $3000 less the Mklll should prove to be a better choice.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 8, 2012)

It's a very nice camera, I'd buy s mark 2, to save for glass but that's me. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## ducatiman1967 (Oct 10, 2012)

I sold my 7D to help with the purchase of my 5DIII. The transition was natural, the 5DIII in worth every penny IMO .


----------



## gsgary (Oct 10, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:
			
		

> I just picked up a Mklll on thursday and have been playing around with it, very nice camera, well built.  I haven't had a chance to really use it yet.  I couldn't justify paying $7000 for the 1Dx.  For the $3000 less the Mklll should prove to be a better choice.



Ive seen some fantastic football shots from this camera in very low light and focus was no problem


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 10, 2012)

I've had the pleasure of using the Mk III and the D800 Nikon, and I'm thrilled with both new cameras Competition is great for the marketplace!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 10, 2012)

When ya' pick up the 5D-III, and look thru it, and fire off a few dozen frames, you WANT to own it. It's just one totally,totally sexy beast. It's soooooo NOT like the previous two iterations--it coulda been named its own,new number. So, if you don't want to *plunk down that credit card* or whip out that checkbook or raid that CD...do *not* pick up a 5D III at any store where it is for sale.


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not ready nor worthy of the 5diii.


----------



## enerlevel (Oct 10, 2012)

I have all nikon gear but I have to say , the mark III is amazing camera . I will be trying to sell all my nikon gear for canon soon hopefully


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 10, 2012)

.SimO. said:


> I'm not ready nor worthy of the 5diii.



It works better in auto and program than the older cams too, improved tonal resolution and dynamic range rock


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 10, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> .SimO. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not ready nor worthy of the 5diii.
> ...



Oh, I know it is worlds better than my current setup. If anything, that camera will give me false grace into thinking my images are stellar, lol. I've already seen my share of terrible images taken with the 5diii to know it won't me a better photographer, lol.


----------



## ChuckV (Oct 10, 2012)

I just ordered one in that short Beach sale yesterday. I'm super excited :-D.

I'm probably going to be up all night reading the manual 

From everything I've seen and heard, it seems very easy and intuitive to use, despite its versatility and power.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 10, 2012)

It's only a short 400 page manual.


----------



## sovietdoc (Oct 11, 2012)

Ideally, if 5D III would have 40+ mp and 9 fps, it'd be the only camera I'd ever want.  That will never happen though.


----------

